# 10" in Morrisville, NY 10/28-10/29



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hopefully This picture shows up!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

........ :crying:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm guessing the tree companies in your area have been busy cleaning up the aftermath!


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats pretty close to my house. Yeah I heard up in the mountains they got some good snowfall. Did you lose it all over the past few days? DId it mess up your schedule. I'm partially glad I wasn't around, the ground isn't frozen and that just makes a big mess, but it was probably pretty wet and heavy. Not a good way to start out, but oh well. I love plowing, so what can I say. I gotta take it when I can!!


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

csx5197;626300 said:


> thats pretty close to my house. Yeah i heard up in the mountains they got some good snowfall. Did you lose it all over the past few days? Did it mess up your schedule. I'm partially glad i wasn't around, the ground isn't frozen and that just makes a big mess, but it was probably pretty wet and heavy. Not a good way to start out, but oh well. I love plowing, so what can i say. I gotta take it when i can!!


sorry to get off the topic
csx 5197 in your picture it looks like you have a sno foil on that fisher. How do you like it? Any problems with over heating?? I just put one on my truck. Eager to try it out.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

15" in Watson NY and 13 hours of no power from downed trees


----------

